# D.S.Y.O.S.R.A.L.T.R.O.U.A



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Darin, Shoot Your Own Stupid Recurve And Leave The Rest Of Us Alone... :O•-:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I think all that technology has gotten you a bit testy. You should start going to Machine Shooters Anon. They can help.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Darin, Shoot Your Own Stupid Recurve And Leave The Rest Of Us Alone... :O•-:


Sorry NS, he will never change. When you get that old and crusty you are stuck in your own self dug ruts. In his perfect blond hair, blue eye world we would ALL shoot recurves, own Wirehairs, support Apple, and drive a Dodge. After all, Tex is right and the rest of the world is wrong.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

And dont you forget it!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Darin, Shoot Your Own *Stupid* Recurve And Leave The Rest Of Us Alone... :O•-:


It's only stupid to you because you just cant understand how an old, bald, fat, grouchy, mean, slow, out of shape, heart surgery survivor that shoots an old slow, frumpy recurve can actually end up killing so much sh*t with it! 
:^8^:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="north slope":1q0v30wb]Darin, Shoot Your Own *Stupid* Recurve And Leave The Rest Of Us Alone... :O•-:


It's only stupid to you because you just cant understand how an old, bald, fat, grouchy, mean, slow, out of shape, heart surgery survivor that shoots an old slow, frumpy recurve can actually end up killing so much sh*t with it! 
:^8^:[/quote:1q0v30wb]
I am pretty sure the last big game you killed was with your .243. Am I wrong? I think it even has one of those modern day telescopes on top of it.

Your such a Hipster! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="north slope":1apbsi8g]Darin, Shoot Your Own *Stupid* Recurve And Leave The Rest Of Us Alone... :O•-:
> ...


I am pretty sure the last big game you killed was with your .243. Am I wrong? I think it even has one of those modern day telescopes on top of it.

Your such a Hipster! :mrgreen:[/quote:1apbsi8g]

.243? I dont even own a .243...

No, the last thing I busted a cap on was a doe deer with a .204 Ruger. TWO years ago. A doe antelope with my 06 five years before that, and a deer with my 06 twenty two years before that...

This was the last thing I ran a sharp stick through... A week before my surgery. If wearing wool plaid and shooting them at fifteen feet makes me hip, I'm all that and a bag of chips!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh ya...204.

You coolass Hipster you.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

8)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

That is one sweet doe, what did that cost you like 2000.00? Nothing like paying people thousands of dollars to hunt on there private property and shoot deer out of the baited tree stands......


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> That is one sweet doe, what did that cost you like 2000.00? Nothing like paying people thousands of dollars to hunt on there private property and shoot deer out of the baited tree stands......


What??? Tex not one of the "Average Joes"???? Don't tell me he is PAYING money to hunt, especially on private ranches??? This is where the corruption begins, private companies PIMPING our game for the almighty dollar! How much do you want to bet there was a evil guide involved too???



TEX-O-BOB said:


> The cancer is spreading...


 :O>>:

Tex, P L E A S E tell me it isn't true, PLEASE!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep, Shane you smartass, you guessed it! 

A year ago I attended a banquet in Nebraska where they auctioned off a governors tag for a whitetail doe. I paid $178,000 for the tag, then I hired a guide for another $30,000 His team of guys found this doe and then sent me video of her. I decided she was the one I wanted so I flew in and they put me in a tree over a corn feeder and a trail camera. I hunted HARD for a week and on the fifth night there I finally got an arrow into her. What A HUNT!

Idiot


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I knew it.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Yep, Shane you smartass, you guessed it!
> 
> A year ago I attended a banquet in Nebraska where they auctioned off a governors tag for a whitetail doe. I paid $178,000 for the tag, then I hired a guide for another $30,000 His team of guys found this doe and then sent me video of her. I decided she was the one I wanted so I flew in and they put me in a tree over a corn feeder and a trail camera. I hunted HARD for a week and on the fifth night there I finally got an arrow into her. What A HUNT!
> 
> Idiot


~For some guys on here $2000 might as well be $20,000~ I see your true colors. I bet the hunt was fun as hell though! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, I'll have to take you some time... If you can afford it...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ya, I'll have to take you some time... If you can afford it...




Now, admit it (again) Tex O Bob is a ______________(fill in the blank).


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

So you don't have to look up the spelling...it's spelled H y p o c r i t e.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

In all seriousness though, that fee included no less than 4 deer. Three does and a buck. Coulda bought more tags if I wanted...While I was there I killed two does and had chances at several bucks but opted to pass on the smaller ones. I saw some TOADS but they were just out of rang of my stick flipper. You wanna talk hunting value? Best money I ever spent! Sad thing was at least $600 of that money was just for the gas to get there and back...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> So you don't have to look up the spelling...it's spelled H y p o c r i t e.


If by hypocrite you mean guy who spends his hunting dollar wisely in a state with some opportunity, then yes, that's me! Guilty as charged! 8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> In all seriousness though, that fee included no less than 4 deer. Three does and a buck. Coulda bought more tags if I wanted...While I was there I killed two does and had chances at several bucks but opted to pass on the smaller ones. I saw some TOADS but they were just out of rang of my stick flipper. You wanna talk hunting value? Best money I ever spent! Sad thing was at least $600 of that money was just for the gas to get there and back...


Oh, I didn't realize it was a trophy hunt as well. WOW, managing the herds for the private guide, pimping OUR natural resources AND throwing all biology out the window and only hunting for Trophy deer ALL in the name of the almighty dollar! Again, WOW!

I am afraid to ask anymore questions, I feel like the next thing you would say is how you somehow supported the evil Expo. I KNOW that wouldn't be true...or is it?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: and the truth comes out :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

pheaz said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: and the truth comes out :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Oh, I didn't realize it was a trophy hunt as well. WOW, managing the herds for the private guide, pimping OUR natural resources AND throwing all biology out the window and only hunting for Trophy deer ALL in the name of the almighty dollar! Again, WOW!


Sounds like the Utah Model of game management under a corrupt system... :?

No, I hunted public and private lands within an Indian reservation. You know, the crappy land nobody els wanted that the government banished the native Americans to... The money I spent on that hunt was used to put gas in a tractor so an American farmer could make a living.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

But.....the fact remains....this is what you have been reduced to. Paying people money to shoot animals out of baited tree stands on their private property. I can hardily wait to get old and shoot a recurve and mock the up and coming generation. Sounds like someone needs to rethink where their recurve hunting has taking them. >>>-------> downhill <--------<<<


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Only when down hill means that's where I need to go to kill another animal...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am glad that you guys are all friends! It could get ugly if you werent!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I am glad that you guys are all friends! It could get ugly if you werent!


Its all good, as long as you understand that Tex is NEVER wrong. :roll: _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad that you guys are all friends! It could get ugly if you werent!
> ...


So you are saying he is a woman? :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lmao...Yes! An old, hairy woman!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*(u)* You know you want me...


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

He may be an arguing son of a gun, but hands down the best taxidermist I have ever known..........


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, I guess your right.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So that would make me "arguably" the best? Bwahahahahahahah!

Hear that Shane, I'm a better arguer than you! :mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, Tex, you are better at everything than everybody! Do you actually read what you type?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Yes, Tex, you are better at everything than everybody! Do you actually read what you type?


No sir! There are a lot of things I dont do as well as other people. For instance, I dont drink as well as you, I dont eat as well as northslope, I dont spell as well as Dustin, I'm not as good a Mormon as Elk22, I'm not as cheap as Riverrat, I dont kill near the amount of ducks that Shaun Larson does, I'm not near the wildlife biologist that Goofy elk is, I'm not the philosopher Finnegan is, and NOBODY can string a line of bullsh*t better than Mojo1!

Oh, and one more thing you're better than me at, getting the last word in...


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

TEX i pisss. why you not bring my name in this you are knot as good as me and dont know why u want atmitt it. I better than you tex the mex, i better than you at effory thing


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Including spelling, punctuation, and sentence forming... Dustin has some competition! :shock:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Impressive.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Did you get your wife a new bow yet? You guys should come shoot league Friday night.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Did you get your wife a new bow yet? You guys should come shoot league Friday night.


She still owns a bow. She is still deciding between two different "Mechanical Arrow Shooting Devices So Complicated They Need A Kickstand". We haven't been to any of the shoots this season...I don't even know if we remeber how to get there.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm known as the Good Mormon? Woo Hoo, thats a good thing!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I'm known as the Good Mormon? Woo Hoo, thats a good thing!


I guess I am known as the drunk??? WTH?


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="north slope":1c1g7rhh]Darin, Shoot Your Own *Stupid* Recurve And Leave The Rest Of Us Alone... :O•-:


It's only stupid to you because you just cant understand how an old, bald, fat, grouchy, mean, slow, out of shape, heart surgery survivor that shoots an old slow, frumpy recurve can actually end up killing so much sh*t with it! 
:^8^:[/quote:1c1g7rhh]
Lol tex you shoot a recurve. Why? With all the new technology out why? Thats like plowin a field with a team of horses and usin the tractor as a gate. Im not knockin you in anyway here, but why? I mean i see it for the challenge but all archery is challenging imo. Honestly think its pretty cool though.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

-O|o-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

DarKHorN said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="north slope":2as09qat]Darin, Shoot Your Own *Stupid* Recurve And Leave The Rest Of Us Alone... :O•-:
> ...


Lol tex you shoot a recurve. Why? With all the new technology out why? Thats like plowin a field with a team of horses and usin the tractor as a gate. Im not knockin you in anyway here, but why? I mean i see it for the challenge but all archery is challenging imo. Honestly think its pretty cool though.[/quote:2as09qat]

I'll answer that by Quoting one of the greats.

"If you've hunted with traditional equipment at all you know that the _bow and arrow_ will continually remind you of your inability to focus and have you doubting any hunting skills you might have imagined you ever possessed. On the other hand, few things can bring such pleasure when mastered and put to task successfully.... if only momentarily."
G.Fred Asbell

Oh, and it's fun!


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Thats fair, you must be pretty confident with the traditional equip.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I'm known as the Good Mormon? Woo Hoo, thats a good thing!


Scott, your so good your garments squeak! :mrgreen:



> I guess I am known as the drunk??? WTH?


NO! You drink coffee better than me... :O•-:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

DarKHorN said:


> Thats fair, you must be pretty confident with the traditional equip.


Yup, clear out to 25 yards! :mrgreen: 8)


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Tex your my role model!!!!! I have been making my own arrows and arrowheads. I plan on using them this up coming season. I have a long bow I plan on using we will see how it works iam pretty good out to 20 yards. :lol: I think there is just something fun about making a weapon your self and taking an animal with it.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Duckking88 said:


> I think there is just something fun about making a weapon your self and taking an animal with it.


Ya, about as much fun as banging two rocks together to start a fire instead of using a match and some gas.

I don't know if everyone realizes how poor Tex is. We should rally together and take up some donations so we could buy him a real bow. He could still take his old recurves and long bows along on the hunt incase the firewood gets wet. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

-_O- 
Buy me a "Real" bow? :lol: Yer killen me Smalls!



> I have been making my own arrows and arrowheads.


Pics dammit, pics! This forum could use something interesting for a change.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I made some arrows for my hotrod. The new silent knights from flex fletch. These a going to look sooo good covered in blood.


----------

